

Five Science Fiction Technology Predictions That Came True - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/five-science-fiction-technology.html

======
smoyer
I'm not sure how many of these would have been called predictions at the time
the books were written. And for every (weak) example given, there are tens if
not hundreds of science fiction devices we're still waiting for ... Where's my
flying car?

